# Ordering flashcards in NY



## kidcash37 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well im from New York and ordered a Supercard DSTWO flashcard last sunday via shoptemp! 

How long does it usually take to ship to New York ?


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 7, 2010)

Depends on the shipping method you used. For Airmail 2 weeks is average.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 7, 2010)

2 weeks


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 7, 2010)

On average it's between 7 and 14 days.
http://gbatemp.net/t239860-the-free-shipping-survey


----------



## Orangejb5 (Oct 7, 2010)

2 weeks . but 5 weeks at the most obviously.


----------



## kidcash37 (Oct 7, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Depends on the shipping method you used. For Airmail 2 weeks is average.


What about the registered air mail? that says 3-5 days !?


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 7, 2010)

if you wanted it quick you should have payed the $4 extra and bought it from RHS since they ship from NJ


----------



## kidcash37 (Oct 7, 2010)

kidcash37 said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does anyone know is registered airmall will come in 3-5 days?


----------



## Taichi24 (Oct 7, 2010)

Registered Air Mail is 2-5 weeks.  3-5 day is express shipping.


----------



## kidcash37 (Oct 7, 2010)

Taichi24 said:
			
		

> Registered Air Mail is 2-5 weeks.  3-5 day is express shipping.


No thats free air mail mine was the one I payed $2.00 extra for.


----------



## Taichi24 (Oct 8, 2010)

kidcash37 said:
			
		

> Taichi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 From ShopTemp FAQ:

*Hong-Kong Registered Airmail*

The Hong-Kong Registered Airmail method is similar to the method above: your order is shipped normally. Again delays vary from 2 to 5 weeks depending on your country of residence.

This method ensures that your parcel is registered and a tracking number is given to you to let you track the parcel during the shipping process. The tracking number is sent to you by email automatically, and you may also find it at any time from the order status page.

Please note that tracking registered airmail is not anywhere near as accurate as courier serivces own tracking systems, such as DHL and UPS. Tracking details will often not appear for several days after shipping so please be patient. We recommend you use DHL or UPS if you want to keep track of your parcel easier.

Just like $1 shipping, all your original product packaging is included.

Rates start at $2.50 regardless of the order size and weight, and the higher the value of your order, the lesser the rate. If your order total is $50 or over, this method becomes completely free.

Source: http://shoptemp.com/pages/Shipping-Methods.html#3


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 8, 2010)

kidcash37 said:
			
		

> Taichi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You paid 2 dollars to get a tracking number but have the same rate as free air mail. That's basically it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 8, 2010)

haloworld said:
			
		

> The tracking number is not always trackable.


true, that. it's not always accurate or MOST of the time.


----------



## kidcash37 (Oct 11, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> haloworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I recently tracked the package and it says "Outward registered letter: The item left for its destination on 11-Oct.-2010"

So given the fact that it was shipped today can anyone estimate how much longer?


----------



## kosheh (Oct 11, 2010)

2 weeks at the minimum like everyone else has been saying? >_>

I've ordered stuff from DealExtreme that's taken like a month to ship and then some things took 2 weeks.


you're ordering stuff from hong kong
it's gonna take forever


meanwhile, enjoy your last few days of not being a pirate, maybe go out and buy a game to celebrate, idk
like Super Scribblenauts


----------



## kidcash37 (Oct 13, 2010)

But I was told that it was already shipped this monday!?  So once it ships and reaches the us would it be delivered right away? or will I have wait longer?


----------



## RoMee (Oct 14, 2010)

you're not going to get it until mid next week
maybe around the 20th to 23rd of Oct


----------



## Bassdark25 (Oct 15, 2010)

This is good to know. I ordered yesterday, so I should be getting it around Holloween? (I live in NY as well)


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 18, 2010)

Just wait for teh damn item >___> itll get there when its time patience is the key....


----------



## kidcash37 (Oct 19, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> Just wait for teh damn item >___> itll get there when its time patience is the key....


Lol not for me mine came on 10/16/10 which was last saturday! It was shipped on 10/11/10! Which was not two weeks. But I also have even better luck due to the fact that as soon as I got my Supercard in the mail and I opened it, I droped it into a glass of juice by accident.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I waited over night for it to dry after wiping it clean of the juice. I tried it the next day and it works to my amzement!


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha Nice going xD i guess DSTWO are too badass to break if you drop em or wet emxD (unless u go crazy and smash it)
BTW anyone know what happens to my order if there is no one in my house or just my uncle in there?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Well I live in Massachusetts and never order express, so it normally takes about 2 to 3 weeks at best when I ordered my cards from Shoptemp.


----------



## JiN1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Well I live in Massachusetts and never order express, so it normally takes about 2 to 3 weeks at best when I ordered my cards from Shoptemp.



I also live in Mass, and I can attest to it taking about 3 weeks at the latest.


----------



## Bassdark25 (Oct 19, 2010)

kidcash37 said:
			
		

> xXVisionZXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was quick! So maybe I should be able to get mines by next Monday instead.


----------



## Spy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

It took exactly 2 weeks for them to ship to me, and I live in CA. I used the registered airmail. Hope this helps.


----------

